# wow



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

First time I have been on the boards since Final Four time frame, these boards are slow as heck since I left. what happened?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

~_~


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

wow 3 months later still bad. myself and others help build college boards now it is just a desert town. Is it b/c there are other places to chat now? Unfortunately I don't have time to rebuild


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kansasalumn said:


> wow 3 months later still bad. myself and others help build college boards now it is just a desert town. Is it b/c there are other places to chat now? Unfortunately I don't have time to rebuild



Social media has made a lot of message boards slowly become dead.


----------

